
Leading sleep scientist explains why 8 hours a night isn’t enough sleep - sus_007
https://qz.com/1301123/why-eight-hours-a-night-isnt-enough-according-to-a-leading-sleep-scientist/
======
lostmsu
So, where is the research paper or something. We can't just trust 'leading
sleep scientist'.

------
jonathanyc
I am kind of skeptical of the ever-increasing amount of recommended sleep.
Apparently pre-industrial humans only slept an average of 6.5 hours a night.
Sure, many pre-industrial humans also arguably live in worse material
conditions than some of us today. But sleep science studies still do not seem
very rigorous or convincing (many are based on absolutely tiny populations)
and it all seems rather consistent with a cultural reaction against
workaholism.

~~~
fractallyte
You're forgetting napping! A mid-afternoon nap makes up for the shortfall, but
'workaholism' effectively ended that practice.

~~~
commandlinefan
My wife is very self-righteous about her lack of "need to sleep" \- she stays
up all night, sleeps four or five hours, and goes on and on about how she's
just "wired differently" than the rest of us and doesn't need as much sleep as
us "lesser mortals". Then as soon as I turn on the car or start a movie, she's
out like a light.

